# NEED HELP PLEASE READ



## tcb1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hows it going?

Iam from Toronto Ontario Canada, fellow rider here, just wondering if anyone has heard of this fabric4life.com my boy ordered some stuff from this place and hasnt heard back from them, is this place a scam? any help would be much appreciated

much respect

tcb1


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tcb1_@Feb 16 2011, 10:56 PM~19888713
> *Hows it going?
> 
> Iam from Toronto Ontario Canada, fellow rider here, just wondering if anyone has heard of this fabric4life.com my boy ordered some stuff from this place and hasnt heard back from them, is this place a scam? any help would be much appreciated
> ...


 :0


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

post this in off topic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## tcb1 (Feb 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 18 2011, 08:53 PM~19906018
> *post this in off topic
> *


Sorry thought this was an interior question? and the forum does say upolstery? and i believe this is an upolsery question!


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tcb1_@Feb 23 2011, 05:45 PM~19942996
> *Sorry thought this was an interior question? and the forum does say upolstery? and i believe this is an upolsery question!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tcb1 (Feb 17, 2011)

So here is the up dates I have your you fellow ryderz!!!!!

I have contacted the LAPD to verify the address and phone number, the phone number is a cell phone and the address is phoney, I then contacted the seller again and he did give me a tracking number however the item "apparently" still has not left china, soooo?? then I called USPS and they tell me that it has not landed in US soil yet, sence this is an american based company it gets shipped to Venice CA then heads to me in Toronto Ontario. So Ive contaced my credit card company and they told me if the package does not arrive by next friday I can just call them back and they will take the payment off my card reimburse me the money and send INTERPOL after these A$$wholes, so ill keep everyone here updated as to weather to order stuff from here or not!!!

IN THE MEAN TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone know where i can get red and black LV, Chanel, prada, versace, etc fabric to complete my project??

p.s. www.fabric4life.com and www.urbansell.com are the same company!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tcb1_@Feb 25 2011, 07:21 PM~19960798
> *So here is the up dates I have your you fellow ryderz!!!!!
> 
> I have contacted the LAPD to verify the address and phone number, the phone number is a cell phone and the address is phoney, I then contacted the seller again and he did give me a tracking number however the item "apparently" still has not left china, soooo?? then I called USPS and they tell me that it has not landed in US soil yet, sence this is an american based company it gets shipped to Venice CA then heads to me in Toronto Ontario.  So Ive contaced my credit card company and they told me if the package does not arrive by next friday I can just call them back and they will take the payment off my card reimburse me the money and send INTERPOL after these A$$wholes, so ill keep everyone here updated as to weather to order stuff from here or not!!!
> ...


yeah I think the car gods gave you a sign to not put that imposter shit in your car............ God works in mysterious ways


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 25 2011, 08:51 PM~19961769
> *yeah I think the car gods gave you a sign to not put that imposter shit in your car............ God works in mysterious ways
> *


quoted for truth


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tcb1_@Feb 25 2011, 05:21 PM~19960798
> *So here is the up dates I have your you fellow ryderz!!!!!
> 
> I have contacted the LAPD to verify the address and phone number, the phone number is a cell phone and the address is phoney, I then contacted the seller again and he did give me a tracking number however the item "apparently" still has not left china, soooo?? then I called USPS and they tell me that it has not landed in US soil yet, sence this is an american based company it gets shipped to Venice CA then heads to me in Toronto Ontario.  So Ive contaced my credit card company and they told me if the package does not arrive by next friday I can just call them back and they will take the payment off my card reimburse me the money and send INTERPOL after these A$$wholes, so ill keep everyone here updated as to weather to order stuff from here or not!!!
> ...


Told you to post this in off topic :biggrin:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

:fool2: :fool2:


----------

